# Performance Chip for Suzuki King quad 750? 2008



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone know wher to get one?


----------



## BBBKING (Sep 9, 2011)

I can tell you how to get more low end without even buying anything. There is a wiring modification you can do to the king quads that not alot of people know about. PM me and I will let you know.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Can you not share it here?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

BBB is right. I have a friend that did it. big diff. will call him for the info.


----------



## Brute_O (Jul 27, 2011)

what is the wiring???? i wouldnt mind doing it to my wifes King.......


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

what years is it good for? buddy of mine has an 09 and would love to do it as well. you know he cant keep up to the 650i brute


----------



## indy440 (Sep 22, 2011)

Can someone please pm me the wiring upgrade I would very much appreciate it thanks


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

I also have a buddy that wants to do this mod please post for all to see. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Id love to kno how to do this to ma kq? Can u pm me and advise me of this!


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

I did it.. didnt work


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

dang. do u have your bike bored or no? mines bored to 780cc should be getting it back tomorrow morning hopefully


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

nope


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

im selling mine actually


----------



## trekingquad (Nov 22, 2012)

will the wiring mod work on a 2009 750?


----------



## King750axi (Mar 21, 2013)

I just recently bought an 08 king 750. I'd like to know how to do this wiring mod


----------



## aussie-bogger (Dec 5, 2012)

is also like to know about this ?


----------



## ffbarndt21 (Jul 20, 2014)

*08 king quad.*

I just picked up an 08 750 king quad. can somebody tell me or pm me how to the wiring for more low end power and does it work? thanks


----------



## Dejan (Oct 21, 2021)

BBBKING said:


> I can tell you how to get more low end without even buying anything. There is a wiring modification you can do to the king quads that not alot of people know about. PM me and I will let you know.


Hi
can you send me a wiring to pm?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Dejan said:


> Hi
> can you send me a wiring to pm?


That guy hasn't been here sense November of 2015.


----------



## Dejan (Oct 21, 2021)

I see. Sorry.
Does anyone know anything about this?
I have KQ 750 axi 2008..
Thanks


----------

